# Need help and info. R16-500 sw version



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi all first I would like to ask, has there been a recent new software release for the R16 dvr. Next the issue is that the dvr is "locking" or" freezing" during recordings only. Has to be rbr'd to fix or regain control of the box.

Now this is a replacement box that is brand new and not refurbed.
Seems to me like it is a software issue or user issue. I have not witnessed the problem, everything tested out ok on the old box, the advanced diagnostics, but we replaced it anyway, now I was just informed that the issue had happened again this morning.

Any and all help appreciated, I am mobile so bear with me if any additional info requested


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

x132C


----------



## diocif (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello im dio has some exp in dtv, its look like your problem is not software when its your will have a blue screen with error # , your problem might be any where from the dish aligment, connector corrosion, or cable bent or band connector, or bad lnb, good luck


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

diocif said:


> Hello im dio has some exp in dtv, its look like your problem is not software when its your will have a blue screen with error # , your problem might be any where from the dish aligment, connector corrosion, or cable bent or band connector, or bad lnb, good luck


I am sorry but you are way off, it passes all internal diagnostic tests except the SMART hard drive long test, takes too long to complete that one, passed the short test though . Passes EIV on both lines at the ird inputs.

It is something external to the signal distribution system.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Even though it is a "brand new unit", I would suspect hard drive problems.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DaaQ said:


> I am sorry but you are way off, it passes all internal diagnostic tests except the SMART hard drive long test, takes too long to complete that one, passed the short test though . Passes EIV on both lines at the ird inputs.
> 
> It is something external to the signal distribution system.


If the hard drive test fails it is probably an HDD problem. Why not try reformatting the drive since you already know how to access the diagnostics menu? For a tip or two read my post in the "R15 software update" thread in this forum.


----------



## DaaQ (Aug 21, 2008)

Guys, I replaced the old unit with a new one, brand new not refurbed, it did NOT FAIL any tests, I did NOT perform the long SMART test. It PASSED the short smart test. I suspected hdd problems too, BUT I have NOT been able to witness the issue, and it has apparently affected TWO different receivers. 
Let me ask my first question again, has there been a new national release software for R16 receivers in the past month or so?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

According to the software release forum here (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185682), the R15/R16 software release has been out there since 2010 with 0x131C. According to information in the issues/discussion thread for the R15/R16 (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185683) it looks like 0x132C has been out for about a year now (since April last year).


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I think the R16-300 received 0x1332 recently (look at redh) and this is the one which is generating the problem reports....


----------

